# M4 GT3 race cars........ OMG !!



## mikado463 (Aug 5, 2020)

can they get anymore butt ugly ?? !! 😱









Turner unveils its M4 GT3 entries for IMSA GTD


IMSA WeatherTech SportsCar Championship entrant Turner Motorsport showed off its new BMW M4 GT3 cars that will replace the M6 GT3s the team has campaigned the past six seasons. The new cars, which …




racer.com


----------

